# Four Seasons Scottsdale vs. Westin Kierland



## vacationlover2 (Aug 9, 2016)

We have stayed at the Four Seasons 3 or 4 times and absolutely LOVE it.  However, it is somewhat difficult to get into.  Do you think we would be disappointed if we stay at the Westin Kierland?  Can anyone compare and contrast these two resorts?

Thanks!


----------



## Fredward (Aug 9, 2016)

We actually stayed at both resorts last month and the reasons you love Four Seasons will influence your decision.  Both are wonderful resorts for different reasons. Why we loved *Kierland*- proximity to lots of good restaurants, grocery stores, shopping, etc., fun activities for the kids poolside with lots of other kids to play with, love the golf course views, free shuttle available to the hotel, Kierland Commons, Scottsdale Quarter.
Cons- Kids activity center was very expensive and therefore, we did not use their service, housekeeping tidy service midweek only, pool was crowded even in July, sometimes hard to find a decent parking space near the villa
*Four Seasons*- kids club has activities from 9-5 every day free of charge, pool area was quieter and wonderful service, closer parking to villas, daily full housekeeping service, Keurig coffee service replenished daily, huge rooms
Cons- remote location, desert landscaping with very little greenery
Things may be different in busier months but both resorts are really great.  It all depends on your interests and family.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 9, 2016)

*Why not Canyon Villas?*

Personally I much prefer Marriott Canyon Villas over Westin Kierland.  The 2 BR we had at Kierland was dark and rather gloomy.  MCV has a nicer property and pools.   The pool chairs at Kierland were so close together you could barely move, whereas at Canyon Villas there are always pool chairs available, even under the misters.  I'm going back there in October for the third time.  Since you own Marriotts, it should be an easier trade (assuming you're using II and not renting).

The only advantage Kierland has IMHO is that the hotel and nearby mall restaurants are better than those at Desert Ridge.


----------



## happymum (Aug 9, 2016)

I wasn't a fan of Westin Kierland. Found it much too dark and claustrophobic.
Loved the wine-tasting seminar though!


----------



## zinger1457 (Aug 9, 2016)

Fredward said:


> Cons- remote location, desert landscaping with very little greenery
> .



I bet that came as a real shock, to find desert landscaping in the desert.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 10, 2016)

I've stayed at the Four Seasons, Marriott, and own at Kierland (which I primarily use to trade for WKORV, but have stayed there). In my experience I rate them:

1. Four Seasons - just fantastic service, amenities, units, and more. Yes, it's remote...that's part of its charm.

2. Kierland - excellent units, nice amenities, great location for shopping and restaurants

3. Marriott - nice, buildings feel cheaper than the others to me in terms of finish and maintenance but perfectly acceptable (I've been there multiple times), I do prefer their larger living rooms as compared to Kierland but that's a small factor, area not as appealing at all to me...the shopping center close by isn't that great though Kierland is only a 10-15 minute drive so that's where I tend to go when staying here.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laurenb (Aug 10, 2016)

I haven't stayed at the Four Seasons but would love to share with you why we love Kierland because it may resonate with you
-connected to main resort hotel you can enjoy their amenities as well
-wonderful Lazy River at the resort with swim up bar. Get there early if you want a chair in the shade. We grab a chair anywhere and then spend a few hours floating around the Lazy River
-Beautiful golf course which creates beautiful views
-Great dining options. We loved Deseo (we got engaged there) for an expensive dinner. We ate several times at WALTZ & WEISER WHISKEY BAR AND CANTINA in the main resort and loved the burgers and margaritas
-At the Villas, there are different pools to choose from. We spent a lot of time at the adult pool, which was very peaceful.
-The kitchen is very well equipped in the villas and we ate breakfast and snacks in room each day.
-Kierland is very close to grocery stores.
-Easy walk, drive or free shuttle to the Kierland Commons, where there are many shops and restaurants
-15 minute drive to Old Scottsdale
-great main pool at the Villas with a fun water slide and lots of activities for kids. Bar service poolside and food to order as well
-We go during summer time and didn't find the villas to be over crowded. As I mentioned before, the resort pool is busy. 
-Very friendly customer service at both the villas and resort
-fire pits and hammocks to hang out near by the villas pools
-Our Kierland units (1 bedroom) have had a nice dining table, kitchen, living room, bedroom and large bathroom. You will have a small deck outside of your room. We spent a lot of time on our deck.
-In the summer, you will get to witness awesome lightening storms. 
-In the evenings at the resort, there's a bagpiper to entertain you while you have cocktails or appetizers at sunset
-It's the type of place that you don't have to leave the resort to get everything you need, but if you want to, there's lots of options nearby.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 10, 2016)

laurenb said:


> -connected to main resort hotel you can enjoy their amenities as well
> -wonderful Lazy River at the resort with swim up bar. Get there early if you want a chair in the shade. We grab a chair anywhere and then spend a few hours floating around the Lazy River




FYI, the lazy river at the Marriott is much better than the Westin. And, the Four Seasons pool, restaurant, and amenities are vastly superior to the others IMO. All three resorts are associated with a hotel.


----------



## zinger1457 (Aug 11, 2016)

laurenb said:


> I haven't stayed at the Four Seasons but would love to share with you why we love Kierland because it may resonate with you
> 
> -Beautiful golf course which creates beautiful views



I've stayed at both the Marriott and Kierland (owner) many times and that is probably my biggest knock on the Marriott, the views or lack of.  Most of the Marriott buildings are laid out so that your balcony is looking directly across to the balcony of another villa.  The one time I was given a golf course view at the Marriott the landscaping trees blocked 90% of the view. The pool view rooms seem to be considered the premium view rooms at the Marriott, just the opposite at the Kierland where pool view rooms are usually what you get when there are no golf course view rooms available.  I assume when people talk about the dark rooms at the Kierland they are talking about the small 1BR units.  The patios on the small 1BR are off the bedroom and does leave the living room lacking of natural light, that's not the case with the large 1BR units where the patio is off the living room.  Lastly the small 1BR unit at the Kierland is much better than the equivalent studio at the Marriott IMO.


----------



## tashamen (Aug 12, 2016)

zinger1457 said:


> I've stayed at both the Marriott and Kierland (owner) many times and that is probably my biggest knock on the Marriott, the views or lack of.  Most of the Marriott buildings are laid out so that your balcony is looking directly across to the balcony of another villa.
> 
> I assume when people talk about the dark rooms at the Kierland they are talking about the small 1BR units.  The patios on the small 1BR are off the bedroom and does leave the living room lacking of natural light, that's not the case with the large 1BR units where the patio is off the living room.



Hmm, I've stayed at Canyon Villas twice as an exchanger and never had a view to someone else's balcony - just lucky I guess.

At Kierland we had a whole 2 BR unit and it was very dark in both sides.  I would probably never stay there again, partly because of that and also because the pools were tiny and very crowded.

Given the chance I would jump on a Four Seasons unit but they only seem to come up for the hot summer.


----------

